# NK ends the trump and kim love fest



## Wry Catcher

*"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."*
*
North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
*
The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.


----------



## Thunk

Art of the deal my big hairy left one!

This is...*Democrat filth sabotages world peace once again*!

They did it during the nuclearr negotiations by running the cohen hearing (circus) DURING THE NEGOTIATION TALKS on ever channel (national and local) commercial free. 

The gooks saw it & told little fat boy that Trump was going to be impeached & the talks fell apart.

Little fat boy ended up killing a few of his advisers for giving him bad advice.

Now here we go again with the faux impeachment inquisition and is it a surprise that talks with NK fall apart again?

Thank you filth...for damning us all to a nuclear war!


----------



## Crepitus

Thunk said:


> Art of the deal my big hairy left one!
> 
> This is...*Democrat filth sabotages world peace once again*!
> 
> They did it during the nuclearr negotiations by running the cohen hearing (circus) DURING THE NEGOTIATION TALKS on ever channel (national and local) commercial free.
> 
> The gooks saw it & told little fat boy that Trump was going to be impeached & the talks fell apart.
> 
> Little fat boy ended up killing a few of his advisers for giving him bad advice.
> 
> Now here we go again with the faux impeachment inquisition and is it a surprise that talks with NK fall apart again?
> 
> Thank you filth...for damning us all to a nuclear war!


Wow dude, that's quite the reach.


----------



## deannalw

In some cases, bad for Trump is also bad for the country. 

I don't understand those.that delight in any and all failures, mistakes or trouble we face. 

It's their country too.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Wry Catcher said:


> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.


The deal to have Ukraine investigate Biden in trade for releasing security aid may be the only deal Trump has closed during his Presidency.


----------



## Bleipriester

Thunk said:


> Art of the deal my big hairy left one!
> 
> This is...*Democrat filth sabotages world peace once again*!
> 
> They did it during the nuclearr negotiations by running the cohen hearing (circus) DURING THE NEGOTIATION TALKS on ever channel (national and local) commercial free.
> 
> The gooks saw it & told little fat boy that Trump was going to be impeached & the talks fell apart.
> 
> Little fat boy ended up killing a few of his advisers for giving him bad advice.
> 
> Now here we go again with the faux impeachment inquisition and is it a surprise that talks with NK fall apart again?
> 
> Thank you filth...for damning us all to a nuclear war!


Phrump offers nothing. He gets nothing in return.
Now Phrump can pretend to be the Lord of Peace.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

KJU thinks he'll get a better deal from a patsy democrat. Maybe he told Nancy to impeach Trump?


----------



## Oddball

deannalw said:


> In some cases, bad for Trump is also bad for the country.
> 
> I don't understand those.that delight in any and all failures, mistakes or trouble we face.
> 
> It's their country too.


Party > country

DNC über alles.


----------



## mdk

Too bad nothing came from it, but Best Korea is known for fucking around and chain yanking.


----------



## Thunk

It's just the same as how they waited for Trump to be speaking at the UN before releasing  this new ukraine "whistleblower" hogwash. 

The timing couldn't have been more perfect!


----------



## Dragonlady

Thunk said:


> Art of the deal my big hairy left one!
> 
> This is...*Democrat filth sabotages world peace once again*!
> 
> They did it during the nuclearr negotiations by running the cohen hearing (circus) DURING THE NEGOTIATION TALKS on ever channel (national and local) commercial free.
> 
> The gooks saw it & told little fat boy that Trump was going to be impeached & the talks fell apart.
> 
> Little fat boy ended up killing a few of his advisers for giving him bad advice.
> 
> Now here we go again with the faux impeachment inquisition and is it a surprise that talks with NK fall apart again?
> 
> Thank you filth...for damning us all to a nuclear war!



Nothing is ever Dumb Donald's fault - ever.  When anything goes wrong, it's someone else's fault, not his.  Whose fault is it that Dumb Donald told Kim he could keep his nukes?  Whose fault is it that all Dumb Donald received in return was a box old bones, and the still living corpse of Otto Warmbier, and Trump had to promise to pay millions for poor Otto.  

It is totally humiliating and embarassing that Trump has been so thoroughly played by Kim.  

Maybe Kim is pissed because Dumb Donald stiffed him on the agreement to pay for Otto's "care".


----------



## Mac1958

Trump assumed he could just overwhelm national politicians and international leaders with his bluster and ego, like he did with his competition in the New York City commercial real estate market.

Who knows what gave him that idea, but such are the thought processes of people suffering from narcissistic personality disorder.

His reaction to it?  Twitter meltdowns to please his sycophants. 

What an embarrassment.
.


----------



## harmonica

Wry Catcher said:


> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.


you people SCREAMED there would be war because of Trump
guess what???!! NO WAR 
''showed him up'' ---HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## harmonica

Wry Catcher said:


> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.


stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling 
MAGA


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

harmonica said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
Click to expand...

Ah yes, the Trump legacy: was president when NoKo fired its first ICBM. Then said he was in love with their leader. The history books will not be kind.


----------



## mdk

I think President Trump is a twat and the very soul of chaos, but I’ll always root for the best outcome for America. Always.


----------



## Hossfly

Time to rev up the B-1s, B-2s and B-52s for a display of power. Right over Pyongyang. Then call up Rocket Man and demand a meeting.


----------



## beagle9

Wry Catcher said:


> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.


So it's back to this since the Ukraine thing won't fly eh ?? LOL Gotta keep those distraction's going now.


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Art of the deal my big hairy left one!
> 
> This is...*Democrat filth sabotages world peace once again*!
> 
> They did it during the nuclearr negotiations by running the cohen hearing (circus) DURING THE NEGOTIATION TALKS on ever channel (national and local) commercial free.
> 
> The gooks saw it & told little fat boy that Trump was going to be impeached & the talks fell apart.
> 
> Little fat boy ended up killing a few of his advisers for giving him bad advice.
> 
> Now here we go again with the faux impeachment inquisition and is it a surprise that talks with NK fall apart again?
> 
> Thank you filth...for damning us all to a nuclear war!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is ever Dumb Donald's fault - ever.  When anything goes wrong, it's someone else's fault, not his.  Whose fault is it that Dumb Donald told Kim he could keep his nukes?  Whose fault is it that all Dumb Donald received in return was a box old bones, and the still living corpse of Otto Warmbier, and Trump had to promise to pay millions for poor Otto.
> 
> It is totally humiliating and embarassing that Trump has been so thoroughly played by Kim.
> 
> Maybe Kim is pissed because Dumb Donald stiffed him on the agreement to pay for Otto's "care".
Click to expand...

You didn't finish the thought - Played by Kim with the help of the undermining dims.


----------



## MarathonMike

Wry Catcher said:


> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.


It's off until it's on again. Haven't you figured this out yet?


----------



## Thunk

Dragonlady said:


> Whose fault is it that all Dumb Donald received in return was a box old bones, and the still living corpse of Otto Warmbier, and Trump had to promise to pay millions for poor Otto.



Otto happened under saint OBAMA! and saint O did NOTHING to get Otto back. 

And Trump didn't pay NK a cent...where did you get that false info?  Don lemon or rachael madcow?


----------



## Rambunctious

Wow look at all of the anti American scum libs happy about the continuation of the Korean war...what slime you have become....


----------



## toobfreak

*Is this the Left's new Trump scandal* to replace the last "Whisteblower Impeachment Ploy?"  I guess the Ukraine argument has been played out to the base.  It had a good run.  Just as I predicted.  Oct. 5.  Time for the new one.  Right on schedule.  The left wing puppets are so easy to predict.


----------



## Dragonlady

harmonica said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
Click to expand...


No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.


----------



## BULLDOG

Thunk said:


> Art of the deal my big hairy left one!
> 
> This is...*Democrat filth sabotages world peace once again*!
> 
> They did it during the nuclearr negotiations by running the cohen hearing (circus) DURING THE NEGOTIATION TALKS on ever channel (national and local) commercial free.
> 
> The gooks saw it & told little fat boy that Trump was going to be impeached & the talks fell apart.
> 
> Little fat boy ended up killing a few of his advisers for giving him bad advice.
> 
> Now here we go again with the faux impeachment inquisition and is it a surprise that talks with NK fall apart again?
> 
> Thank you filth...for damning us all to a nuclear war!



You're trying to blame Trump's lack of negotiating skills on the Democratic party? That's just pathetic.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Thunk said:


> Art of the deal my big hairy left one!
> 
> This is...*Democrat filth sabotages world peace once again*!
> 
> They did it during the nuclearr negotiations by running the cohen hearing (circus) DURING THE NEGOTIATION TALKS on ever channel (national and local) commercial free.
> 
> The gooks saw it & told little fat boy that Trump was going to be impeached & the talks fell apart.
> 
> Little fat boy ended up killing a few of his advisers for giving him bad advice.
> 
> Now here we go again with the faux impeachment inquisition and is it a surprise that talks with NK fall apart again?
> 
> Thank you filth...for damning us all to a nuclear war!



LOL, you sir or madam, are out of touch with reality.


----------



## Wry Catcher

CrusaderFrank said:


> KJU thinks he'll get a better deal from a patsy democrat. Maybe he told Nancy to impeach Trump?



Frank can read the mind of Kim?  No wonder, Kim kills anyone he pleases who is a threat to his agenda;  Frank assassinates the character of everyone who has ideas which effect his agenda, i.e. "I got mine, fuck the rest of you".

Two of a kind.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wry Catcher said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> KJU thinks he'll get a better deal from a patsy democrat. Maybe he told Nancy to impeach Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank can read the mind of Kim?  No wonder, Kim kills anyone he pleases who is a threat to his agenda;  Frank assassinates the character of everyone who has ideas which effect his agenda, i.e. "I got mine, fuck the rest of you".
> 
> Two of a kind.
Click to expand...

Curious that KJU and our Progressive democrats both want the same things


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
Click to expand...

That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.


----------



## Wry Catcher

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> KJU thinks he'll get a better deal from a patsy democrat. Maybe he told Nancy to impeach Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank can read the mind of Kim?  No wonder, Kim kills anyone he pleases who is a threat to his agenda;  Frank assassinates the character of everyone who has ideas which effect his agenda, i.e. "I got mine, fuck the rest of you".
> 
> Two of a kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious that KJU and our Progressive democrats both want the same things
Click to expand...


BBQ ribs?  [don't try to be clever, Frank, you aren't that adept]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

beagle9 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
Click to expand...

Hate America? Vote democrat!


----------



## Wry Catcher

beagle9 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
Click to expand...


Whose "cheering for Kim"?  

Likely Iran, China and Russia.


----------



## Wry Catcher

beagle9 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
Click to expand...


Kim keeps putting missiles in Trump's eye, and Trump has no clue on what to do.  Kim has effectively ended our training with S. Korea, and he is now pumping his chest by making trump look like (what he is) a fool to the world.


----------



## harmonica

Dragonlady said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
Click to expand...

.....stop your dumb double talk--you people were out of your minds building bomb shelters because *''Trump is starting a war""*
but you were proved wrong--again


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Wry Catcher said:


> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.


......another huge victory for the Democrat warmongers
No other president has worked harder to end the Korean War


----------



## beagle9

Wry Catcher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whose "cheering for Kim"?
> 
> Likely Iran, China and Russia.
Click to expand...

All Trump haters with help from the American Democrats ? Such strange connection's these days, but connected they seem to be. The Democrats ought to be ashamed of themselves for going against their own country like they've been doing. A house divided shall not stand.


----------



## harmonica

Wry Catcher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kim keeps putting missiles in Trump's eye, and Trump has no clue on what to do.  Kim has effectively ended our training with S. Korea, and he is now pumping his chest by making trump look like (what he is) a fool to the world.
Click to expand...

TDS is making you go insane


----------



## beagle9

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> ......another huge victory for the Democrat warmongers
> No other president has worked harder to end the Korean War
Click to expand...

I believe the crats are like a pinned down platoon now, and they are to the point where they are calling in air strikes directly upon their positions in hopes to end their misery and pain. Talk about desperation.


----------



## miketx

Bleipriester said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Art of the deal my big hairy left one!
> 
> This is...*Democrat filth sabotages world peace once again*!
> 
> They did it during the nuclearr negotiations by running the cohen hearing (circus) DURING THE NEGOTIATION TALKS on ever channel (national and local) commercial free.
> 
> The gooks saw it & told little fat boy that Trump was going to be impeached & the talks fell apart.
> 
> Little fat boy ended up killing a few of his advisers for giving him bad advice.
> 
> Now here we go again with the faux impeachment inquisition and is it a surprise that talks with NK fall apart again?
> 
> Thank you filth...for damning us all to a nuclear war!
> 
> 
> 
> Phrump offers nothing. He gets nothing in return.
> Now Phrump can pretend to be the Lord of Peace.
Click to expand...

Childish name mangling speaks volumes for you loons.


----------



## Dragonlady

CrusaderFrank said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate America? Vote democrat!
Click to expand...


Only a complete idiot would think that Democrats hate America.  Your expressions of hatred for your fellow countrymen show have far off course this thinking truly is.  Democrats don't hate America, they hate what people like you are doing to it.  You are destroying American ideals and freedoms.


----------



## miketx

Dragonlady said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate America? Vote democrat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a complete idiot would think that Democrats hate America.  Your expressions of hatred for your fellow countrymen show have far off course this thinking truly is.  Democrats don't hate America, they hate what people like you are doing to it.  You are destroying American ideals and freedoms.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate America? Vote democrat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a complete idiot would think that Democrats hate America.  Your expressions of hatred for your fellow countrymen show have far off course this thinking truly is.  Democrats don't hate America, they hate what people like you are doing to it.  You are destroying American ideals and freedoms.
Click to expand...

Not a historian are you ??  Better go back and learn history in order to understand who it is that is attempting to destroy America today. Oh and you don't have to go to far back to figure this out. I had to laugh reading your post.


----------



## beagle9

miketx said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate America? Vote democrat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a complete idiot would think that Democrats hate America.  Your expressions of hatred for your fellow countrymen show have far off course this thinking truly is.  Democrats don't hate America, they hate what people like you are doing to it.  You are destroying American ideals and freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Looks like R. Rosenstein.... Wow.


----------



## joaquinmiller

mdk said:


> Too bad nothing came from it, but Best Korea is known for fucking around and chain yanking.



Trump tried his walkout stunt in February of this year.  I suppose he thought Kim would chase him down the hallway, like a subcontractor desperate to make payroll.  He and Kim may have fucking around and chain-yanking in common.


----------



## Dragonlady

beagle9 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate America? Vote democrat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a complete idiot would think that Democrats hate America.  Your expressions of hatred for your fellow countrymen show have far off course this thinking truly is.  Democrats don't hate America, they hate what people like you are doing to it.  You are destroying American ideals and freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a historian are you ??  Better go back and learn history in order to understand who it is that is attempting to destroy America today. Oh and you don't have to go to far back to figure this out. I had to laugh reading your post.
Click to expand...


I am very much a student of history, especially Nazi Germany.  Growing up in the shadow of WWII, I could not fathom why the people of Nazi Germany would elect Adolf Hilter, and why they didn't stop him from persecuting and murdering millions of their fellow citizens.  Why they allowed him to drag them into WWII.  The Germans are a hardworking, God fearing people.  How could they let this monster loose on the world?

I learned about the hardships visited upon the German people by the Treaty of Versaille.  Unemployment, inflation, and poverty.  All of the earnings from German workers flowed to the Allies in reparations.  The people were starving.  Along came Hitler.  He promised to make Germany great again.  He promised that he would keep their wages in Germany and stop paying reparations. 

I'm watching all of it play out again, in real time.  The vilification of globalism in general, and brown immigration in particular echos Hitler's condemnation of the Treaty of Versailles and the Allies.  Oh yeah, and Trump is vilifying your NATO Allies as well.  The attempts to discredit the media so that only Hilter's voice was listened to.  The legal pursuit of Hitler's "enemies".  

Hitler named the Jews as the source of all of Germany's troubles.  The Jewish bankers who sold out the country for their own wealth.  Jews who secretly hated German and the secret worldwide conspiracy of Jews out to rule the world.  He started out rounding up criminal Jews and putting them in work camps.

He had gangs of "brown shirts" going through the streets with impunity, beating up on Jews.  Decent people stayed off the streets.  Ultimately, the "brown shirts" became the SS.  

That's where were are now.  Trump is rounding up brown people who have committed no crimes, other than being and living in the United States, and putting them in camps.  If America is at full employment right now and the economy has never been better, how can the illegal immigrants be "stealing your jobs"?  

Trump is busy destroying the CIA, the FBI and the NSA - all of the people who took an oath to protect the Constitution.  Barr is busy investigating the Justice Department for sedition.  Trump has completely hollowed out the Department of Homeland Security, with all of the senior management having been fired and their jobs being vacant.  The same story at the Justice Department where 40% of top level positions remain open.

Now, Germany wasn't a Republic, and once Hitler seized power, he could change the laws, and become an absolute dictator quite easily.  Trump is having a much harder time in doing it because he cannot seize control of the media or the message, as Hitler could.  But yes, I truly am a student of history, especially Nazi history.

Never again, assholes, never again.


----------



## Wry Catcher

harmonica said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .....stop your dumb double talk--you people were out of your minds building bomb shelters because *''Trump is starting a war""*
> but you were proved wrong--again
Click to expand...


Bomb Shelters?  What foolish blog made that claim?  Or did you make it up?  Trump accomplished one thing, all by himself.  He put Kim on the map of those who met with the POTUS - a status Kim wanted and needed for his own political reasons.


----------



## miketx

Wry Catcher said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .....stop your dumb double talk--you people were out of your minds building bomb shelters because *''Trump is starting a war""*
> but you were proved wrong--again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bomb Shelters?  What foolish blog made that claim?  Or did you make it up?  Trump accomplished one thing, all by himself.  He put Kim on the map of those who met with the POTUS - a status Kim wanted and needed for his own political reasons.
Click to expand...

Sure he did, you saw it all.


----------



## harmonica

Dragonlady said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate America? Vote democrat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a complete idiot would think that Democrats hate America.  Your expressions of hatred for your fellow countrymen show have far off course this thinking truly is.  Democrats don't hate America, they hate what people like you are doing to it.  You are destroying American ideals and freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a historian are you ??  Better go back and learn history in order to understand who it is that is attempting to destroy America today. Oh and you don't have to go to far back to figure this out. I had to laugh reading your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very much a student of history, especially Nazi Germany.  Growing up in the shadow of WWII, I could not fathom why the people of Nazi Germany would elect Adolf Hilter, and why they didn't stop him from persecuting and murdering millions of their fellow citizens.  Why they allowed him to drag them into WWII.  The Germans are a hardworking, God fearing people.  How could they let this monster loose on the world?
> 
> I learned about the hardships visited upon the German people by the Treaty of Versaille.  Unemployment, inflation, and poverty.  All of the earnings from German workers flowed to the Allies in reparations.  The people were starving.  Along came Hitler.  He promised to make Germany great again.  He promised that he would keep their wages in Germany and stop paying reparations.
> 
> I'm watching all of it play out again, in real time.  The vilification of globalism in general, and brown immigration in particular echos Hitler's condemnation of the Treaty of Versailles and the Allies.  Oh yeah, and Trump is vilifying your NATO Allies as well.  The attempts to discredit the media so that only Hilter's voice was listened to.  The legal pursuit of Hitler's "enemies".
> 
> Hitler named the Jews as the source of all of Germany's troubles.  The Jewish bankers who sold out the country for their own wealth.  Jews who secretly hated German and the secret worldwide conspiracy of Jews out to rule the world.  He started out rounding up criminal Jews and putting them in work camps.
> 
> He had gangs of "brown shirts" going through the streets with impunity, beating up on Jews.  Decent people stayed off the streets.  Ultimately, the "brown shirts" became the SS.
> 
> That's where were are now.  Trump is rounding up brown people who have committed no crimes, other than being and living in the United States, and putting them in camps.  If America is at full employment right now and the economy has never been better, how can the illegal immigrants be "stealing your jobs"?
> 
> Trump is busy destroying the CIA, the FBI and the NSA - all of the people who took an oath to protect the Constitution.  Barr is busy investigating the Justice Department for sedition.  Trump has completely hollowed out the Department of Homeland Security, with all of the senior management having been fired and their jobs being vacant.  The same story at the Justice Department where 40% of top level positions remain open.
> 
> Now, Germany wasn't a Republic, and once Hitler seized power, he could change the laws, and become an absolute dictator quite easily.  Trump is having a much harder time in doing it because he cannot seize control of the media or the message, as Hitler could.  But yes, I truly am a student of history, especially Nazi history.
> 
> Never again, assholes, never again.
Click to expand...

I see you might READ history, but you don't KNOW it/understand it
....you don't know why the Germans ''''elected'' hitler/did not stop him/etc????!!!!!!---and you say you are a student of history--especially nazi history!!!??? -this is basic knowledge for anyone who KNOWS and UNDERSTANDS WW2 history
..basically, simply, not ALL Germans were for hitler...many were against hitler...some tried to kill him/etc
....another basic issue= you are not thinking in reality terms--as MANY people do not = it's not a movie or novel.....the Gestapo/SS/SD/ etc had great power to do as they ''wanted''--so if you were a resister, you just couldn't come out and talk about it in the streets/etc
..we have had threads on this before---if you don't understand how hitler got power and kept it, you do NOT understand the nazi history--jesus christ
...
July 1932 German federal election - Wikipedia


----------



## Wry Catcher

beagle9 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate America? Vote democrat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a complete idiot would think that Democrats hate America.  Your expressions of hatred for your fellow countrymen show have far off course this thinking truly is.  Democrats don't hate America, they hate what people like you are doing to it.  You are destroying American ideals and freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a historian are you ??  Better go back and learn history in order to understand who it is that is attempting to destroy America today. Oh and you don't have to go to far back to figure this out. I had to laugh reading your post.
Click to expand...


There is no substance to you opinion, no proof, no evidence and no person or party or clique named.  Trump comes closest, his iconoclastic policies have torn our nation apart, empowered our enemies (Russian, China, N. Korea) and alienated our allies.

These are facts that need no further elaboration, since it occurs in his every tweet, every speech and ever GD LIE.


----------



## miketx

Wry Catcher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate America? Vote democrat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a complete idiot would think that Democrats hate America.  Your expressions of hatred for your fellow countrymen show have far off course this thinking truly is.  Democrats don't hate America, they hate what people like you are doing to it.  You are destroying American ideals and freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a historian are you ??  Better go back and learn history in order to understand who it is that is attempting to destroy America today. Oh and you don't have to go to far back to figure this out. I had to laugh reading your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no substance to you opinion, no proof, no evidence and no person or party or clique named.  Trump comes closest, his iconoclastic policies have torn our nation apart, empowered our enemies (Russian, China, N. Korea) and alienated our allies.
> 
> These are facts that need no further elaboration, since it occurs in his every tweet, every speech and ever GD LIE.
Click to expand...

So let it be written...


----------



## harmonica

Dragonlady said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate America? Vote democrat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a complete idiot would think that Democrats hate America.  Your expressions of hatred for your fellow countrymen show have far off course this thinking truly is.  Democrats don't hate America, they hate what people like you are doing to it.  You are destroying American ideals and freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a historian are you ??  Better go back and learn history in order to understand who it is that is attempting to destroy America today. Oh and you don't have to go to far back to figure this out. I had to laugh reading your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very much a student of history, especially Nazi Germany.  Growing up in the shadow of WWII, I could not fathom why the people of Nazi Germany would elect Adolf Hilter, and why they didn't stop him from persecuting and murdering millions of their fellow citizens.  Why they allowed him to drag them into WWII.  The Germans are a hardworking, God fearing people.  How could they let this monster loose on the world?
> 
> I learned about the hardships visited upon the German people by the Treaty of Versaille.  Unemployment, inflation, and poverty.  All of the earnings from German workers flowed to the Allies in reparations.  The people were starving.  Along came Hitler.  He promised to make Germany great again.  He promised that he would keep their wages in Germany and stop paying reparations.
> 
> I'm watching all of it play out again, in real time.  The vilification of globalism in general, and brown immigration in particular echos Hitler's condemnation of the Treaty of Versailles and the Allies.  Oh yeah, and Trump is vilifying your NATO Allies as well.  The attempts to discredit the media so that only Hilter's voice was listened to.  The legal pursuit of Hitler's "enemies".
> 
> Hitler named the Jews as the source of all of Germany's troubles.  The Jewish bankers who sold out the country for their own wealth.  Jews who secretly hated German and the secret worldwide conspiracy of Jews out to rule the world.  He started out rounding up criminal Jews and putting them in work camps.
> 
> He had gangs of "brown shirts" going through the streets with impunity, beating up on Jews.  Decent people stayed off the streets.  Ultimately, the "brown shirts" became the SS.
> 
> That's where were are now.  Trump is rounding up brown people who have committed no crimes, other than being and living in the United States, and putting them in camps.  If America is at full employment right now and the economy has never been better, how can the illegal immigrants be "stealing your jobs"?
> 
> Trump is busy destroying the CIA, the FBI and the NSA - all of the people who took an oath to protect the Constitution.  Barr is busy investigating the Justice Department for sedition.  Trump has completely hollowed out the Department of Homeland Security, with all of the senior management having been fired and their jobs being vacant.  The same story at the Justice Department where 40% of top level positions remain open.
> 
> Now, Germany wasn't a Republic, and once Hitler seized power, he could change the laws, and become an absolute dictator quite easily.  Trump is having a much harder time in doing it because he cannot seize control of the media or the message, as Hitler could.  But yes, I truly am a student of history, especially Nazi history.
> 
> Never again, assholes, never again.
Click to expand...

!!!!???? the DEMS/leftists/BLACKS are EXACTLY like the nazis/brownshirts--not the Republicans
here, learn some history:

brownshirts/SA:


> The SA (also known as stormtroopers or brownshirts) were instructed to *disrupt the meetings of political opponents*


Sturmabteilung (SA)



> More than two dozen protesters chanting "black lives matter" *disrupted *Donald Trump's rall


Donald Trump rally disrupted by more than 2 dozen Black Lives Matter protesters - CNNPolitics

Protesters *disrupt* President Trump's El Paso rally speech
News - El Paso Times
'Immigrants Built America': Trump Cincinnati rally interrupted by protesters

etc many links all over the country
......the Dems/left/blacks *DISRUPTING* peaceful political meetings--THIS is what the nazis/SA did--this is un-American!!!


----------



## petro

Dragonlady said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate America? Vote democrat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a complete idiot would think that Democrats hate America.  Your expressions of hatred for your fellow countrymen show have far off course this thinking truly is.  Democrats don't hate America, they hate what people like you are doing to it.  You are destroying American ideals and freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a historian are you ??  Better go back and learn history in order to understand who it is that is attempting to destroy America today. Oh and you don't have to go to far back to figure this out. I had to laugh reading your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very much a student of history, especially Nazi Germany.  Growing up in the shadow of WWII, I could not fathom why the people of Nazi Germany would elect Adolf Hilter, and why they didn't stop him from persecuting and murdering millions of their fellow citizens.  Why they allowed him to drag them into WWII.  The Germans are a hardworking, God fearing people.  How could they let this monster loose on the world?
> 
> I learned about the hardships visited upon the German people by the Treaty of Versaille.  Unemployment, inflation, and poverty.  All of the earnings from German workers flowed to the Allies in reparations.  The people were starving.  Along came Hitler.  He promised to make Germany great again.  He promised that he would keep their wages in Germany and stop paying reparations.
> 
> I'm watching all of it play out again, in real time.  The vilification of globalism in general, and brown immigration in particular echos Hitler's condemnation of the Treaty of Versailles and the Allies.  Oh yeah, and Trump is vilifying your NATO Allies as well.  The attempts to discredit the media so that only Hilter's voice was listened to.  The legal pursuit of Hitler's "enemies".
> 
> Hitler named the Jews as the source of all of Germany's troubles.  The Jewish bankers who sold out the country for their own wealth.  Jews who secretly hated German and the secret worldwide conspiracy of Jews out to rule the world.  He started out rounding up criminal Jews and putting them in work camps.
> 
> He had gangs of "brown shirts" going through the streets with impunity, beating up on Jews.  Decent people stayed off the streets.  Ultimately, the "brown shirts" became the SS.
> 
> That's where were are now.  Trump is rounding up brown people who have committed no crimes, other than being and living in the United States, and putting them in camps.  If America is at full employment right now and the economy has never been better, how can the illegal immigrants be "stealing your jobs"?
> 
> Trump is busy destroying the CIA, the FBI and the NSA - all of the people who took an oath to protect the Constitution.  Barr is busy investigating the Justice Department for sedition.  Trump has completely hollowed out the Department of Homeland Security, with all of the senior management having been fired and their jobs being vacant.  The same story at the Justice Department where 40% of top level positions remain open.
> 
> Now, Germany wasn't a Republic, and once Hitler seized power, he could change the laws, and become an absolute dictator quite easily.  Trump is having a much harder time in doing it because he cannot seize control of the media or the message, as Hitler could.  But yes, I truly am a student of history, especially Nazi history.
> 
> Never again, assholes, never again.
Click to expand...

What a load of hyperbolic crap.
Right out of the playbook.
 
STFU, stupid Canuck.


----------



## harmonica

Wry Catcher said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .....stop your dumb double talk--you people were out of your minds building bomb shelters because *''Trump is starting a war""*
> but you were proved wrong--again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bomb Shelters?  What foolish blog made that claim?  Or did you make it up?  Trump accomplished one thing, all by himself.  He put Kim on the map of those who met with the POTUS - a status Kim wanted and needed for his own political reasons.
Click to expand...

NUCLEAR WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2018:


> Nuclear war between US, North Korea ‘closer than ever’


Nuclear war between US, North Korea ‘closer than ever’
CNN:
*Former Joint Chiefs chairman: Nuclear war with North Korea closer than ever*
CNN--''begging''' HAHAHHAHa
*North Korea: Trump is 'begging for nuclear war*
North Korea: Trump is 'begging for nuclear war' - CNN


----------



## Wry Catcher

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> ......another huge victory for the Democrat warmongers
> No other president has worked harder to end the Korean War
Click to expand...


----------



## Wry Catcher

beagle9 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whose "cheering for Kim"?
> 
> Likely Iran, China and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Trump haters with help from the American Democrats ? Such strange connection's these days, but connected they seem to be. The Democrats ought to be ashamed of themselves for going against their own country like they've been doing. A house divided shall not stand.
Click to expand...


Oh, BULLSHIT.  

Trump has divided the nation, only a damn liar blames anyone else.


----------



## harmonica

Wry Catcher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whose "cheering for Kim"?
> 
> Likely Iran, China and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Trump haters with help from the American Democrats ? Such strange connection's these days, but connected they seem to be. The Democrats ought to be ashamed of themselves for going against their own country like they've been doing. A house divided shall not stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, BULLSHIT.
> 
> Trump has divided the nation, only a damn liar blames anyone else.
Click to expand...

.....no--Obama divided the country--he hated cops/whites/America--I've linked this many times 
..I just proved you wrong anyway--yes--the left was SCREAMING NUCLEAR WAR--run for your shelters--Trump is getting us into a war--now we know THAT was bullshit


----------



## Dragonlady

petro said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> 
> 
> Hate America? Vote democrat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a complete idiot would think that Democrats hate America.  Your expressions of hatred for your fellow countrymen show have far off course this thinking truly is.  Democrats don't hate America, they hate what people like you are doing to it.  You are destroying American ideals and freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a historian are you ??  Better go back and learn history in order to understand who it is that is attempting to destroy America today. Oh and you don't have to go to far back to figure this out. I had to laugh reading your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very much a student of history, especially Nazi Germany.  Growing up in the shadow of WWII, I could not fathom why the people of Nazi Germany would elect Adolf Hilter, and why they didn't stop him from persecuting and murdering millions of their fellow citizens.  Why they allowed him to drag them into WWII.  The Germans are a hardworking, God fearing people.  How could they let this monster loose on the world?
> 
> I learned about the hardships visited upon the German people by the Treaty of Versaille.  Unemployment, inflation, and poverty.  All of the earnings from German workers flowed to the Allies in reparations.  The people were starving.  Along came Hitler.  He promised to make Germany great again.  He promised that he would keep their wages in Germany and stop paying reparations.
> 
> I'm watching all of it play out again, in real time.  The vilification of globalism in general, and brown immigration in particular echos Hitler's condemnation of the Treaty of Versailles and the Allies.  Oh yeah, and Trump is vilifying your NATO Allies as well.  The attempts to discredit the media so that only Hilter's voice was listened to.  The legal pursuit of Hitler's "enemies".
> 
> Hitler named the Jews as the source of all of Germany's troubles.  The Jewish bankers who sold out the country for their own wealth.  Jews who secretly hated German and the secret worldwide conspiracy of Jews out to rule the world.  He started out rounding up criminal Jews and putting them in work camps.
> 
> He had gangs of "brown shirts" going through the streets with impunity, beating up on Jews.  Decent people stayed off the streets.  Ultimately, the "brown shirts" became the SS.
> 
> That's where were are now.  Trump is rounding up brown people who have committed no crimes, other than being and living in the United States, and putting them in camps.  If America is at full employment right now and the economy has never been better, how can the illegal immigrants be "stealing your jobs"?
> 
> Trump is busy destroying the CIA, the FBI and the NSA - all of the people who took an oath to protect the Constitution.  Barr is busy investigating the Justice Department for sedition.  Trump has completely hollowed out the Department of Homeland Security, with all of the senior management having been fired and their jobs being vacant.  The same story at the Justice Department where 40% of top level positions remain open.
> 
> Now, Germany wasn't a Republic, and once Hitler seized power, he could change the laws, and become an absolute dictator quite easily.  Trump is having a much harder time in doing it because he cannot seize control of the media or the message, as Hitler could.  But yes, I truly am a student of history, especially Nazi history.
> 
> Never again, assholes, never again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a load of hyperbolic crap.
> Right out of the playbook.
> View attachment 283151
> STFU, stupid Canuck.
Click to expand...


You already have concentration camps for brown people on the southern border.  Families, fleeing violence, are being separated, and abused.


----------



## Wry Catcher

harmonica said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> 
> 
> Hate America? Vote democrat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a complete idiot would think that Democrats hate America.  Your expressions of hatred for your fellow countrymen show have far off course this thinking truly is.  Democrats don't hate America, they hate what people like you are doing to it.  You are destroying American ideals and freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a historian are you ??  Better go back and learn history in order to understand who it is that is attempting to destroy America today. Oh and you don't have to go to far back to figure this out. I had to laugh reading your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very much a student of history, especially Nazi Germany.  Growing up in the shadow of WWII, I could not fathom why the people of Nazi Germany would elect Adolf Hilter, and why they didn't stop him from persecuting and murdering millions of their fellow citizens.  Why they allowed him to drag them into WWII.  The Germans are a hardworking, God fearing people.  How could they let this monster loose on the world?
> 
> I learned about the hardships visited upon the German people by the Treaty of Versaille.  Unemployment, inflation, and poverty.  All of the earnings from German workers flowed to the Allies in reparations.  The people were starving.  Along came Hitler.  He promised to make Germany great again.  He promised that he would keep their wages in Germany and stop paying reparations.
> 
> I'm watching all of it play out again, in real time.  The vilification of globalism in general, and brown immigration in particular echos Hitler's condemnation of the Treaty of Versailles and the Allies.  Oh yeah, and Trump is vilifying your NATO Allies as well.  The attempts to discredit the media so that only Hilter's voice was listened to.  The legal pursuit of Hitler's "enemies".
> 
> Hitler named the Jews as the source of all of Germany's troubles.  The Jewish bankers who sold out the country for their own wealth.  Jews who secretly hated German and the secret worldwide conspiracy of Jews out to rule the world.  He started out rounding up criminal Jews and putting them in work camps.
> 
> He had gangs of "brown shirts" going through the streets with impunity, beating up on Jews.  Decent people stayed off the streets.  Ultimately, the "brown shirts" became the SS.
> 
> That's where were are now.  Trump is rounding up brown people who have committed no crimes, other than being and living in the United States, and putting them in camps.  If America is at full employment right now and the economy has never been better, how can the illegal immigrants be "stealing your jobs"?
> 
> Trump is busy destroying the CIA, the FBI and the NSA - all of the people who took an oath to protect the Constitution.  Barr is busy investigating the Justice Department for sedition.  Trump has completely hollowed out the Department of Homeland Security, with all of the senior management having been fired and their jobs being vacant.  The same story at the Justice Department where 40% of top level positions remain open.
> 
> Now, Germany wasn't a Republic, and once Hitler seized power, he could change the laws, and become an absolute dictator quite easily.  Trump is having a much harder time in doing it because he cannot seize control of the media or the message, as Hitler could.  But yes, I truly am a student of history, especially Nazi history.
> 
> Never again, assholes, never again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!???? the DEMS/leftists/BLACKS are EXACTLY like the nazis/brownshirts--not the Republicans
> here, learn some history:
> 
> brownshirts/SA:
> 
> 
> 
> The SA (also known as stormtroopers or brownshirts) were instructed to *disrupt the meetings of political opponents*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sturmabteilung (SA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than two dozen protesters chanting "black lives matter" *disrupted *Donald Trump's rall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donald Trump rally disrupted by more than 2 dozen Black Lives Matter protesters - CNNPolitics
> 
> Protesters *disrupt* President Trump's El Paso rally speech
> News - El Paso Times
> 'Immigrants Built America': Trump Cincinnati rally interrupted by protesters
> 
> etc many links all over the country
> ......the Dems/left/blacks *DISRUPTING* peaceful political meetings--THIS is what the nazis/SA did--this is un-American!!!
Click to expand...


Rants are productive, unless you want the readers to laugh.


----------



## harmonica

Dragonlady said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate America? Vote democrat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a complete idiot would think that Democrats hate America.  Your expressions of hatred for your fellow countrymen show have far off course this thinking truly is.  Democrats don't hate America, they hate what people like you are doing to it.  You are destroying American ideals and freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a historian are you ??  Better go back and learn history in order to understand who it is that is attempting to destroy America today. Oh and you don't have to go to far back to figure this out. I had to laugh reading your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very much a student of history, especially Nazi Germany.  Growing up in the shadow of WWII, I could not fathom why the people of Nazi Germany would elect Adolf Hilter, and why they didn't stop him from persecuting and murdering millions of their fellow citizens.  Why they allowed him to drag them into WWII.  The Germans are a hardworking, God fearing people.  How could they let this monster loose on the world?
> 
> I learned about the hardships visited upon the German people by the Treaty of Versaille.  Unemployment, inflation, and poverty.  All of the earnings from German workers flowed to the Allies in reparations.  The people were starving.  Along came Hitler.  He promised to make Germany great again.  He promised that he would keep their wages in Germany and stop paying reparations.
> 
> I'm watching all of it play out again, in real time.  The vilification of globalism in general, and brown immigration in particular echos Hitler's condemnation of the Treaty of Versailles and the Allies.  Oh yeah, and Trump is vilifying your NATO Allies as well.  The attempts to discredit the media so that only Hilter's voice was listened to.  The legal pursuit of Hitler's "enemies".
> 
> Hitler named the Jews as the source of all of Germany's troubles.  The Jewish bankers who sold out the country for their own wealth.  Jews who secretly hated German and the secret worldwide conspiracy of Jews out to rule the world.  He started out rounding up criminal Jews and putting them in work camps.
> 
> He had gangs of "brown shirts" going through the streets with impunity, beating up on Jews.  Decent people stayed off the streets.  Ultimately, the "brown shirts" became the SS.
> 
> That's where were are now.  Trump is rounding up brown people who have committed no crimes, other than being and living in the United States, and putting them in camps.  If America is at full employment right now and the economy has never been better, how can the illegal immigrants be "stealing your jobs"?
> 
> Trump is busy destroying the CIA, the FBI and the NSA - all of the people who took an oath to protect the Constitution.  Barr is busy investigating the Justice Department for sedition.  Trump has completely hollowed out the Department of Homeland Security, with all of the senior management having been fired and their jobs being vacant.  The same story at the Justice Department where 40% of top level positions remain open.
> 
> Now, Germany wasn't a Republic, and once Hitler seized power, he could change the laws, and become an absolute dictator quite easily.  Trump is having a much harder time in doing it because he cannot seize control of the media or the message, as Hitler could.  But yes, I truly am a student of history, especially Nazi history.
> 
> Never again, assholes, never again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a load of hyperbolic crap.
> Right out of the playbook.
> View attachment 283151
> STFU, stupid Canuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already have concentration camps for brown people on the southern border.  Families, fleeing violence, are being separated, and abused.
Click to expand...

idiocy--and you say you're a student of nazi history???!! hahahahahahhahah
the Jews/etc were trying to get OUT of Germany--not IN
....they are not CC camps--you make yourself look foolish by saying that --stop the stupidshit


----------



## Wry Catcher

harmonica said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .....stop your dumb double talk--you people were out of your minds building bomb shelters because *''Trump is starting a war""*
> but you were proved wrong--again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bomb Shelters?  What foolish blog made that claim?  Or did you make it up?  Trump accomplished one thing, all by himself.  He put Kim on the map of those who met with the POTUS - a status Kim wanted and needed for his own political reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NUCLEAR WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuclear war between US, North Korea ‘closer than ever’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nuclear war between US, North Korea ‘closer than ever’
> CNN:
> *Former Joint Chiefs chairman: Nuclear war with North Korea closer than ever*
> CNN--''begging''' HAHAHHAHa
> *North Korea: Trump is 'begging for nuclear war*
> North Korea: Trump is 'begging for nuclear war' - CNN
Click to expand...


*And, you've yet to show one bomb shelter being built since 1956.*


----------



## harmonica

Wry Catcher said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate America? Vote democrat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a complete idiot would think that Democrats hate America.  Your expressions of hatred for your fellow countrymen show have far off course this thinking truly is.  Democrats don't hate America, they hate what people like you are doing to it.  You are destroying American ideals and freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a historian are you ??  Better go back and learn history in order to understand who it is that is attempting to destroy America today. Oh and you don't have to go to far back to figure this out. I had to laugh reading your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very much a student of history, especially Nazi Germany.  Growing up in the shadow of WWII, I could not fathom why the people of Nazi Germany would elect Adolf Hilter, and why they didn't stop him from persecuting and murdering millions of their fellow citizens.  Why they allowed him to drag them into WWII.  The Germans are a hardworking, God fearing people.  How could they let this monster loose on the world?
> 
> I learned about the hardships visited upon the German people by the Treaty of Versaille.  Unemployment, inflation, and poverty.  All of the earnings from German workers flowed to the Allies in reparations.  The people were starving.  Along came Hitler.  He promised to make Germany great again.  He promised that he would keep their wages in Germany and stop paying reparations.
> 
> I'm watching all of it play out again, in real time.  The vilification of globalism in general, and brown immigration in particular echos Hitler's condemnation of the Treaty of Versailles and the Allies.  Oh yeah, and Trump is vilifying your NATO Allies as well.  The attempts to discredit the media so that only Hilter's voice was listened to.  The legal pursuit of Hitler's "enemies".
> 
> Hitler named the Jews as the source of all of Germany's troubles.  The Jewish bankers who sold out the country for their own wealth.  Jews who secretly hated German and the secret worldwide conspiracy of Jews out to rule the world.  He started out rounding up criminal Jews and putting them in work camps.
> 
> He had gangs of "brown shirts" going through the streets with impunity, beating up on Jews.  Decent people stayed off the streets.  Ultimately, the "brown shirts" became the SS.
> 
> That's where were are now.  Trump is rounding up brown people who have committed no crimes, other than being and living in the United States, and putting them in camps.  If America is at full employment right now and the economy has never been better, how can the illegal immigrants be "stealing your jobs"?
> 
> Trump is busy destroying the CIA, the FBI and the NSA - all of the people who took an oath to protect the Constitution.  Barr is busy investigating the Justice Department for sedition.  Trump has completely hollowed out the Department of Homeland Security, with all of the senior management having been fired and their jobs being vacant.  The same story at the Justice Department where 40% of top level positions remain open.
> 
> Now, Germany wasn't a Republic, and once Hitler seized power, he could change the laws, and become an absolute dictator quite easily.  Trump is having a much harder time in doing it because he cannot seize control of the media or the message, as Hitler could.  But yes, I truly am a student of history, especially Nazi history.
> 
> Never again, assholes, never again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!???? the DEMS/leftists/BLACKS are EXACTLY like the nazis/brownshirts--not the Republicans
> here, learn some history:
> 
> brownshirts/SA:
> 
> 
> 
> The SA (also known as stormtroopers or brownshirts) were instructed to *disrupt the meetings of political opponents*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sturmabteilung (SA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than two dozen protesters chanting "black lives matter" *disrupted *Donald Trump's rall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donald Trump rally disrupted by more than 2 dozen Black Lives Matter protesters - CNNPolitics
> 
> Protesters *disrupt* President Trump's El Paso rally speech
> News - El Paso Times
> 'Immigrants Built America': Trump Cincinnati rally interrupted by protesters
> 
> etc many links all over the country
> ......the Dems/left/blacks *DISRUPTING* peaceful political meetings--THIS is what the nazis/SA did--this is un-American!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rants are productive, unless you want the readers to laugh.
Click to expand...

hahhahah--DLAdy is full of shit--like you
I just proved the Dems/etc are exactly like the nazis/SA---freakin you out, doesn't it???
hahahahahhaah


----------



## harmonica

Wry Catcher said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .....stop your dumb double talk--you people were out of your minds building bomb shelters because *''Trump is starting a war""*
> but you were proved wrong--again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bomb Shelters?  What foolish blog made that claim?  Or did you make it up?  Trump accomplished one thing, all by himself.  He put Kim on the map of those who met with the POTUS - a status Kim wanted and needed for his own political reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NUCLEAR WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuclear war between US, North Korea ‘closer than ever’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nuclear war between US, North Korea ‘closer than ever’
> CNN:
> *Former Joint Chiefs chairman: Nuclear war with North Korea closer than ever*
> CNN--''begging''' HAHAHHAHa
> *North Korea: Trump is 'begging for nuclear war*
> North Korea: Trump is 'begging for nuclear war' - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And, you've yet to show one bomb shelter being built since 1956.*
Click to expand...

RUN FOR YOUR SHELTERS!!!!!!!NOW!!
hahahahhahahahahahahah--
Collusion = crap...NUKE War = crap..Dems/etc = crap


----------



## Wry Catcher

harmonica said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a complete idiot would think that Democrats hate America.  Your expressions of hatred for your fellow countrymen show have far off course this thinking truly is.  Democrats don't hate America, they hate what people like you are doing to it.  You are destroying American ideals and freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a historian are you ??  Better go back and learn history in order to understand who it is that is attempting to destroy America today. Oh and you don't have to go to far back to figure this out. I had to laugh reading your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very much a student of history, especially Nazi Germany.  Growing up in the shadow of WWII, I could not fathom why the people of Nazi Germany would elect Adolf Hilter, and why they didn't stop him from persecuting and murdering millions of their fellow citizens.  Why they allowed him to drag them into WWII.  The Germans are a hardworking, God fearing people.  How could they let this monster loose on the world?
> 
> I learned about the hardships visited upon the German people by the Treaty of Versaille.  Unemployment, inflation, and poverty.  All of the earnings from German workers flowed to the Allies in reparations.  The people were starving.  Along came Hitler.  He promised to make Germany great again.  He promised that he would keep their wages in Germany and stop paying reparations.
> 
> I'm watching all of it play out again, in real time.  The vilification of globalism in general, and brown immigration in particular echos Hitler's condemnation of the Treaty of Versailles and the Allies.  Oh yeah, and Trump is vilifying your NATO Allies as well.  The attempts to discredit the media so that only Hilter's voice was listened to.  The legal pursuit of Hitler's "enemies".
> 
> Hitler named the Jews as the source of all of Germany's troubles.  The Jewish bankers who sold out the country for their own wealth.  Jews who secretly hated German and the secret worldwide conspiracy of Jews out to rule the world.  He started out rounding up criminal Jews and putting them in work camps.
> 
> He had gangs of "brown shirts" going through the streets with impunity, beating up on Jews.  Decent people stayed off the streets.  Ultimately, the "brown shirts" became the SS.
> 
> That's where were are now.  Trump is rounding up brown people who have committed no crimes, other than being and living in the United States, and putting them in camps.  If America is at full employment right now and the economy has never been better, how can the illegal immigrants be "stealing your jobs"?
> 
> Trump is busy destroying the CIA, the FBI and the NSA - all of the people who took an oath to protect the Constitution.  Barr is busy investigating the Justice Department for sedition.  Trump has completely hollowed out the Department of Homeland Security, with all of the senior management having been fired and their jobs being vacant.  The same story at the Justice Department where 40% of top level positions remain open.
> 
> Now, Germany wasn't a Republic, and once Hitler seized power, he could change the laws, and become an absolute dictator quite easily.  Trump is having a much harder time in doing it because he cannot seize control of the media or the message, as Hitler could.  But yes, I truly am a student of history, especially Nazi history.
> 
> Never again, assholes, never again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!???? the DEMS/leftists/BLACKS are EXACTLY like the nazis/brownshirts--not the Republicans
> here, learn some history:
> 
> brownshirts/SA:
> 
> 
> 
> The SA (also known as stormtroopers or brownshirts) were instructed to *disrupt the meetings of political opponents*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sturmabteilung (SA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than two dozen protesters chanting "black lives matter" *disrupted *Donald Trump's rall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donald Trump rally disrupted by more than 2 dozen Black Lives Matter protesters - CNNPolitics
> 
> Protesters *disrupt* President Trump's El Paso rally speech
> News - El Paso Times
> 'Immigrants Built America': Trump Cincinnati rally interrupted by protesters
> 
> etc many links all over the country
> ......the Dems/left/blacks *DISRUPTING* peaceful political meetings--THIS is what the nazis/SA did--this is un-American!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rants are productive, unless you want the readers to laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahhahah--DLAdy is full of shit--like you
> I just proved the Dems/etc are exactly like the nazis/SA---freakin you out, doesn't it???
> hahahahahhaah
Click to expand...


*The only thing you've proved is your posts are ludicrous.*


----------



## harmonica

Wry Catcher said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .....stop your dumb double talk--you people were out of your minds building bomb shelters because *''Trump is starting a war""*
> but you were proved wrong--again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bomb Shelters?  What foolish blog made that claim?  Or did you make it up?  Trump accomplished one thing, all by himself.  He put Kim on the map of those who met with the POTUS - a status Kim wanted and needed for his own political reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NUCLEAR WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuclear war between US, North Korea ‘closer than ever’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nuclear war between US, North Korea ‘closer than ever’
> CNN:
> *Former Joint Chiefs chairman: Nuclear war with North Korea closer than ever*
> CNN--''begging''' HAHAHHAHa
> *North Korea: Trump is 'begging for nuclear war*
> North Korea: Trump is 'begging for nuclear war' - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And, you've yet to show one bomb shelter being built since 1956.*
Click to expand...

o yes, 
Kavanaugh rape = crap..Smollet = crap....Covington racism = crap
hahahhahaahhah
you people put up a lot of crap


----------



## harmonica

Wry Catcher said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a historian are you ??  Better go back and learn history in order to understand who it is that is attempting to destroy America today. Oh and you don't have to go to far back to figure this out. I had to laugh reading your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very much a student of history, especially Nazi Germany.  Growing up in the shadow of WWII, I could not fathom why the people of Nazi Germany would elect Adolf Hilter, and why they didn't stop him from persecuting and murdering millions of their fellow citizens.  Why they allowed him to drag them into WWII.  The Germans are a hardworking, God fearing people.  How could they let this monster loose on the world?
> 
> I learned about the hardships visited upon the German people by the Treaty of Versaille.  Unemployment, inflation, and poverty.  All of the earnings from German workers flowed to the Allies in reparations.  The people were starving.  Along came Hitler.  He promised to make Germany great again.  He promised that he would keep their wages in Germany and stop paying reparations.
> 
> I'm watching all of it play out again, in real time.  The vilification of globalism in general, and brown immigration in particular echos Hitler's condemnation of the Treaty of Versailles and the Allies.  Oh yeah, and Trump is vilifying your NATO Allies as well.  The attempts to discredit the media so that only Hilter's voice was listened to.  The legal pursuit of Hitler's "enemies".
> 
> Hitler named the Jews as the source of all of Germany's troubles.  The Jewish bankers who sold out the country for their own wealth.  Jews who secretly hated German and the secret worldwide conspiracy of Jews out to rule the world.  He started out rounding up criminal Jews and putting them in work camps.
> 
> He had gangs of "brown shirts" going through the streets with impunity, beating up on Jews.  Decent people stayed off the streets.  Ultimately, the "brown shirts" became the SS.
> 
> That's where were are now.  Trump is rounding up brown people who have committed no crimes, other than being and living in the United States, and putting them in camps.  If America is at full employment right now and the economy has never been better, how can the illegal immigrants be "stealing your jobs"?
> 
> Trump is busy destroying the CIA, the FBI and the NSA - all of the people who took an oath to protect the Constitution.  Barr is busy investigating the Justice Department for sedition.  Trump has completely hollowed out the Department of Homeland Security, with all of the senior management having been fired and their jobs being vacant.  The same story at the Justice Department where 40% of top level positions remain open.
> 
> Now, Germany wasn't a Republic, and once Hitler seized power, he could change the laws, and become an absolute dictator quite easily.  Trump is having a much harder time in doing it because he cannot seize control of the media or the message, as Hitler could.  But yes, I truly am a student of history, especially Nazi history.
> 
> Never again, assholes, never again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!???? the DEMS/leftists/BLACKS are EXACTLY like the nazis/brownshirts--not the Republicans
> here, learn some history:
> 
> brownshirts/SA:
> 
> 
> 
> The SA (also known as stormtroopers or brownshirts) were instructed to *disrupt the meetings of political opponents*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sturmabteilung (SA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than two dozen protesters chanting "black lives matter" *disrupted *Donald Trump's rall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donald Trump rally disrupted by more than 2 dozen Black Lives Matter protesters - CNNPolitics
> 
> Protesters *disrupt* President Trump's El Paso rally speech
> News - El Paso Times
> 'Immigrants Built America': Trump Cincinnati rally interrupted by protesters
> 
> etc many links all over the country
> ......the Dems/left/blacks *DISRUPTING* peaceful political meetings--THIS is what the nazis/SA did--this is un-American!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rants are productive, unless you want the readers to laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahhahah--DLAdy is full of shit--like you
> I just proved the Dems/etc are exactly like the nazis/SA---freakin you out, doesn't it???
> hahahahahhaah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The only thing you've proved is your posts are ludicrous.*
Click to expand...

the links/truth are right THERE--you cannot deny it
Dems/etc are EXACTLY like the SA---hahahahhahahahahaha
you see--we don't buy the MSM/your crap that the right is EVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## petro

Dragonlady said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate America? Vote democrat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a complete idiot would think that Democrats hate America.  Your expressions of hatred for your fellow countrymen show have far off course this thinking truly is.  Democrats don't hate America, they hate what people like you are doing to it.  You are destroying American ideals and freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a historian are you ??  Better go back and learn history in order to understand who it is that is attempting to destroy America today. Oh and you don't have to go to far back to figure this out. I had to laugh reading your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very much a student of history, especially Nazi Germany.  Growing up in the shadow of WWII, I could not fathom why the people of Nazi Germany would elect Adolf Hilter, and why they didn't stop him from persecuting and murdering millions of their fellow citizens.  Why they allowed him to drag them into WWII.  The Germans are a hardworking, God fearing people.  How could they let this monster loose on the world?
> 
> I learned about the hardships visited upon the German people by the Treaty of Versaille.  Unemployment, inflation, and poverty.  All of the earnings from German workers flowed to the Allies in reparations.  The people were starving.  Along came Hitler.  He promised to make Germany great again.  He promised that he would keep their wages in Germany and stop paying reparations.
> 
> I'm watching all of it play out again, in real time.  The vilification of globalism in general, and brown immigration in particular echos Hitler's condemnation of the Treaty of Versailles and the Allies.  Oh yeah, and Trump is vilifying your NATO Allies as well.  The attempts to discredit the media so that only Hilter's voice was listened to.  The legal pursuit of Hitler's "enemies".
> 
> Hitler named the Jews as the source of all of Germany's troubles.  The Jewish bankers who sold out the country for their own wealth.  Jews who secretly hated German and the secret worldwide conspiracy of Jews out to rule the world.  He started out rounding up criminal Jews and putting them in work camps.
> 
> He had gangs of "brown shirts" going through the streets with impunity, beating up on Jews.  Decent people stayed off the streets.  Ultimately, the "brown shirts" became the SS.
> 
> That's where were are now.  Trump is rounding up brown people who have committed no crimes, other than being and living in the United States, and putting them in camps.  If America is at full employment right now and the economy has never been better, how can the illegal immigrants be "stealing your jobs"?
> 
> Trump is busy destroying the CIA, the FBI and the NSA - all of the people who took an oath to protect the Constitution.  Barr is busy investigating the Justice Department for sedition.  Trump has completely hollowed out the Department of Homeland Security, with all of the senior management having been fired and their jobs being vacant.  The same story at the Justice Department where 40% of top level positions remain open.
> 
> Now, Germany wasn't a Republic, and once Hitler seized power, he could change the laws, and become an absolute dictator quite easily.  Trump is having a much harder time in doing it because he cannot seize control of the media or the message, as Hitler could.  But yes, I truly am a student of history, especially Nazi history.
> 
> Never again, assholes, never again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a load of hyperbolic crap.
> Right out of the playbook.
> View attachment 283151
> STFU, stupid Canuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already have concentration camps for brown people on the southern border.  Families, fleeing violence, are being separated, and abused.
Click to expand...

More hyperbole.


Pathetic.


----------



## Dragonlady

harmonica said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....stop your dumb double talk--you people were out of your minds building bomb shelters because *''Trump is starting a war""*
> but you were proved wrong--again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bomb Shelters?  What foolish blog made that claim?  Or did you make it up?  Trump accomplished one thing, all by himself.  He put Kim on the map of those who met with the POTUS - a status Kim wanted and needed for his own political reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NUCLEAR WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuclear war between US, North Korea ‘closer than ever’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nuclear war between US, North Korea ‘closer than ever’
> CNN:
> *Former Joint Chiefs chairman: Nuclear war with North Korea closer than ever*
> CNN--''begging''' HAHAHHAHa
> *North Korea: Trump is 'begging for nuclear war*
> North Korea: Trump is 'begging for nuclear war' - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And, you've yet to show one bomb shelter being built since 1956.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o yes,
> Kavanaugh rape = crap..Smollet = crap....Covington racism = crap
> hahahhahaahhah
> you people put up a lot of crap
Click to expand...


Kavenaugh is in a world of hurt.  Many schoolmates have come forward since the confirmation with stories of his abusive behaviour towards female students, and the several tried to contact the FBI during their "investigation" phase.  The FBI never called them back.  The White House shut down the Kavenaugh investigation, just as the hearing didn't call any other witnesses than Dr. Ford.  I don't think I will ever forget the spectacle of Brett Kavenaugh leering and sneering at Democratic senators, his partisan snarling at Senators.  It was the most disgusting display I have ever seen in the Senate.

The Coviington Kids were rude, racist, privileged little snots, out marching for stripping women of their rights.  Of course you support them.  They are the future of the Republican Party.


----------



## Moonglow

Wry Catcher said:


> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.


I just wonder if they had matching bracelets made for the brofest?


----------



## harmonica

Dragonlady said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....stop your dumb double talk--you people were out of your minds building bomb shelters because *''Trump is starting a war""*
> but you were proved wrong--again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb Shelters?  What foolish blog made that claim?  Or did you make it up?  Trump accomplished one thing, all by himself.  He put Kim on the map of those who met with the POTUS - a status Kim wanted and needed for his own political reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NUCLEAR WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuclear war between US, North Korea ‘closer than ever’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nuclear war between US, North Korea ‘closer than ever’
> CNN:
> *Former Joint Chiefs chairman: Nuclear war with North Korea closer than ever*
> CNN--''begging''' HAHAHHAHa
> *North Korea: Trump is 'begging for nuclear war*
> North Korea: Trump is 'begging for nuclear war' - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And, you've yet to show one bomb shelter being built since 1956.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o yes,
> Kavanaugh rape = crap..Smollet = crap....Covington racism = crap
> hahahhahaahhah
> you people put up a lot of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kavenaugh is in a world of hurt.  Many schoolmates have come forward since the confirmation with stories of his abusive behaviour towards female students, and the several tried to contact the FBI during their "investigation" phase.  The FBI never called them back.  The White House shut down the Kavenaugh investigation, just as the hearing didn't call any other witnesses than Dr. Ford.  I don't think I will ever forget the spectacle of Brett Kavenaugh leering and sneering at Democratic senators, his partisan snarling at Senators.  It was the most disgusting display I have ever seen in the Senate.
> 
> The Coviington Kids were rude, racist, privileged little snots, out marching for stripping women of their rights.  Of course you support them.  They are the future of the Republican Party.
Click to expand...

what planet are you on??  you are full of shit 
Wash Post that is very liberal says you are full of shit 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...1195f8-2fa7-11e9-8ad3-9a5b113ecd3c_story.html


----------



## theHawk

Dragonlady said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"North Korea’s top negotiator said late on Saturday that working-level nuclear talks in Sweden between officials from Pyongyang and Washington had broken off, dashing prospects for an end to months of stalemate."
> 
> North Korea breaks off nuclear talks with U.S. in Sweden
> *
> The Art of the Deal?  The only success of the deal is Kim got what he wanted, to be seen on the world stage to meet with the POTUS, and show him up.
> 
> 
> 
> stalemate has been going on since 1953 --DUH
> Trump is the first POTUS to get the ball rolling
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No President before Donald Trump said that North Korea could continue to test their missiles, or they could keep their nukes.  No President before Trump cut them any slack at all.  Under Donald Trump, Kim not only acquired ballistic missile capability, but Dumb Donald said that was fine.
Click to expand...


Actually Clinton, Bush, and the Hussein were all fine with NK getting nukes.  They did nothing to stop it.  The Clintons sold them the tech, the first tests happened under Bush, and more tests along with middle tests under the Hussein.

And yet you claim that no previous President cut them any slack.  You’re a lying hack.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Democrats can't let Trump have any success.  They will sabotage everything they can.


----------



## beagle9

harmonica said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right because no President before could stop Kim, and Trump is laying the groundwork to address the issue differently. The problem with the dim's is that they are cheering for Kim against the President, so how's that working out for them ?  NOT TO GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> 
> 
> Hate America? Vote democrat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a complete idiot would think that Democrats hate America.  Your expressions of hatred for your fellow countrymen show have far off course this thinking truly is.  Democrats don't hate America, they hate what people like you are doing to it.  You are destroying American ideals and freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a historian are you ??  Better go back and learn history in order to understand who it is that is attempting to destroy America today. Oh and you don't have to go to far back to figure this out. I had to laugh reading your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very much a student of history, especially Nazi Germany.  Growing up in the shadow of WWII, I could not fathom why the people of Nazi Germany would elect Adolf Hilter, and why they didn't stop him from persecuting and murdering millions of their fellow citizens.  Why they allowed him to drag them into WWII.  The Germans are a hardworking, God fearing people.  How could they let this monster loose on the world?
> 
> I learned about the hardships visited upon the German people by the Treaty of Versaille.  Unemployment, inflation, and poverty.  All of the earnings from German workers flowed to the Allies in reparations.  The people were starving.  Along came Hitler.  He promised to make Germany great again.  He promised that he would keep their wages in Germany and stop paying reparations.
> 
> I'm watching all of it play out again, in real time.  The vilification of globalism in general, and brown immigration in particular echos Hitler's condemnation of the Treaty of Versailles and the Allies.  Oh yeah, and Trump is vilifying your NATO Allies as well.  The attempts to discredit the media so that only Hilter's voice was listened to.  The legal pursuit of Hitler's "enemies".
> 
> Hitler named the Jews as the source of all of Germany's troubles.  The Jewish bankers who sold out the country for their own wealth.  Jews who secretly hated German and the secret worldwide conspiracy of Jews out to rule the world.  He started out rounding up criminal Jews and putting them in work camps.
> 
> He had gangs of "brown shirts" going through the streets with impunity, beating up on Jews.  Decent people stayed off the streets.  Ultimately, the "brown shirts" became the SS.
> 
> That's where were are now.  Trump is rounding up brown people who have committed no crimes, other than being and living in the United States, and putting them in camps.  If America is at full employment right now and the economy has never been better, how can the illegal immigrants be "stealing your jobs"?
> 
> Trump is busy destroying the CIA, the FBI and the NSA - all of the people who took an oath to protect the Constitution.  Barr is busy investigating the Justice Department for sedition.  Trump has completely hollowed out the Department of Homeland Security, with all of the senior management having been fired and their jobs being vacant.  The same story at the Justice Department where 40% of top level positions remain open.
> 
> Now, Germany wasn't a Republic, and once Hitler seized power, he could change the laws, and become an absolute dictator quite easily.  Trump is having a much harder time in doing it because he cannot seize control of the media or the message, as Hitler could.  But yes, I truly am a student of history, especially Nazi history.
> 
> Never again, assholes, never again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you might READ history, but you don't KNOW it/understand it
> ....you don't know why the Germans ''''elected'' hitler/did not stop him/etc????!!!!!!---and you say you are a student of history--especially nazi history!!!??? -this is basic knowledge for anyone who KNOWS and UNDERSTANDS WW2 history
> ..basically, simply, not ALL Germans were for hitler...many were against hitler...some tried to kill him/etc
> ....another basic issue= you are not thinking in reality terms--as MANY people do not = it's not a movie or novel.....the Gestapo/SS/SD/ etc had great power to do as they ''wanted''--so if you were a resister, you just couldn't come out and talk about it in the streets/etc
> ..we have had threads on this before---if you don't understand how hitler got power and kept it, you do NOT understand the nazi history--jesus christ
> ...
> July 1932 German federal election - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

She said all that she wrote in connection with Trump as if history in her mind is playing out all over again. Good grief the brainwashing is bad these days. TDS is real.


----------



## The European with joy

NK going strongly with nuclear weapon capacity.


----------



## Meister

If nothing comes of it, at least Trump tried to clean up the past administrations mess.
And, N. Korea will still be hurting with the stiff sanctions applied.


----------



## Dragonlady

harmonica said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a complete idiot would think that Democrats hate America.  Your expressions of hatred for your fellow countrymen show have far off course this thinking truly is.  Democrats don't hate America, they hate what people like you are doing to it.  You are destroying American ideals and freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a historian are you ??  Better go back and learn history in order to understand who it is that is attempting to destroy America today. Oh and you don't have to go to far back to figure this out. I had to laugh reading your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very much a student of history, especially Nazi Germany.  Growing up in the shadow of WWII, I could not fathom why the people of Nazi Germany would elect Adolf Hilter, and why they didn't stop him from persecuting and murdering millions of their fellow citizens.  Why they allowed him to drag them into WWII.  The Germans are a hardworking, God fearing people.  How could they let this monster loose on the world?
> 
> I learned about the hardships visited upon the German people by the Treaty of Versaille.  Unemployment, inflation, and poverty.  All of the earnings from German workers flowed to the Allies in reparations.  The people were starving.  Along came Hitler.  He promised to make Germany great again.  He promised that he would keep their wages in Germany and stop paying reparations.
> 
> I'm watching all of it play out again, in real time.  The vilification of globalism in general, and brown immigration in particular echos Hitler's condemnation of the Treaty of Versailles and the Allies.  Oh yeah, and Trump is vilifying your NATO Allies as well.  The attempts to discredit the media so that only Hilter's voice was listened to.  The legal pursuit of Hitler's "enemies".
> 
> Hitler named the Jews as the source of all of Germany's troubles.  The Jewish bankers who sold out the country for their own wealth.  Jews who secretly hated German and the secret worldwide conspiracy of Jews out to rule the world.  He started out rounding up criminal Jews and putting them in work camps.
> 
> He had gangs of "brown shirts" going through the streets with impunity, beating up on Jews.  Decent people stayed off the streets.  Ultimately, the "brown shirts" became the SS.
> 
> That's where were are now.  Trump is rounding up brown people who have committed no crimes, other than being and living in the United States, and putting them in camps.  If America is at full employment right now and the economy has never been better, how can the illegal immigrants be "stealing your jobs"?
> 
> Trump is busy destroying the CIA, the FBI and the NSA - all of the people who took an oath to protect the Constitution.  Barr is busy investigating the Justice Department for sedition.  Trump has completely hollowed out the Department of Homeland Security, with all of the senior management having been fired and their jobs being vacant.  The same story at the Justice Department where 40% of top level positions remain open.
> 
> Now, Germany wasn't a Republic, and once Hitler seized power, he could change the laws, and become an absolute dictator quite easily.  Trump is having a much harder time in doing it because he cannot seize control of the media or the message, as Hitler could.  But yes, I truly am a student of history, especially Nazi history.
> 
> Never again, assholes, never again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a load of hyperbolic crap.
> Right out of the playbook.
> View attachment 283151
> STFU, stupid Canuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already have concentration camps for brown people on the southern border.  Families, fleeing violence, are being separated, and abused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idiocy--and you say you're a student of nazi history???!! hahahahahahhahah
> the Jews/etc were trying to get OUT of Germany--not IN
> ....they are not CC camps--you make yourself look foolish by saying that --stop the stupidshit
Click to expand...


No one would let Jewish refugees in.  They refused to believe that Nazis were murdering Jews.  They said the German people would never do that.  Just like Americans won't let in Syrian refugees, or Muslims seeking to escape ISIS, or Central Americans escaping gang violence.

Americans don't want to take in refugees because they're always poor and broke.  But metered refugee claimants to bully them into jumping the border, and then locking them up and taking their children when they do it is cruelty and abuse.  Refusing children food, clean clothing and sanitary conditions is a violation of their human rights.  When you lock people up who are no danger to you, when you deprive them of the right to counsel, or the right of habeous corpus, you are putting them in concentration camps.

And some of the facilities being used to detain these families, are the same facilities used to intern innocent Americans of Japanese heritage, who also represented no danger to Americans.  But this is, in many ways, worse.  

Trump is prepared to sell out your country for wealth and power.  Now we find out that Trump had oil and gas people he was trying to place on boards in the Ukraine so his friends and political donors could co-opt their Ukrainian oil and gas resources and profit from them.

As this goes on, Trump just looks dirtier and dirtier.  And everything he was doing continues to line Trump's pockets.  Now he's sucking up to Erdogan and selling out the Kurds.  Trump Towers in Instanbul means that Trump will continue to do Erdogan's bidding.


----------



## harmonica

Dragonlady said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a historian are you ??  Better go back and learn history in order to understand who it is that is attempting to destroy America today. Oh and you don't have to go to far back to figure this out. I had to laugh reading your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very much a student of history, especially Nazi Germany.  Growing up in the shadow of WWII, I could not fathom why the people of Nazi Germany would elect Adolf Hilter, and why they didn't stop him from persecuting and murdering millions of their fellow citizens.  Why they allowed him to drag them into WWII.  The Germans are a hardworking, God fearing people.  How could they let this monster loose on the world?
> 
> I learned about the hardships visited upon the German people by the Treaty of Versaille.  Unemployment, inflation, and poverty.  All of the earnings from German workers flowed to the Allies in reparations.  The people were starving.  Along came Hitler.  He promised to make Germany great again.  He promised that he would keep their wages in Germany and stop paying reparations.
> 
> I'm watching all of it play out again, in real time.  The vilification of globalism in general, and brown immigration in particular echos Hitler's condemnation of the Treaty of Versailles and the Allies.  Oh yeah, and Trump is vilifying your NATO Allies as well.  The attempts to discredit the media so that only Hilter's voice was listened to.  The legal pursuit of Hitler's "enemies".
> 
> Hitler named the Jews as the source of all of Germany's troubles.  The Jewish bankers who sold out the country for their own wealth.  Jews who secretly hated German and the secret worldwide conspiracy of Jews out to rule the world.  He started out rounding up criminal Jews and putting them in work camps.
> 
> He had gangs of "brown shirts" going through the streets with impunity, beating up on Jews.  Decent people stayed off the streets.  Ultimately, the "brown shirts" became the SS.
> 
> That's where were are now.  Trump is rounding up brown people who have committed no crimes, other than being and living in the United States, and putting them in camps.  If America is at full employment right now and the economy has never been better, how can the illegal immigrants be "stealing your jobs"?
> 
> Trump is busy destroying the CIA, the FBI and the NSA - all of the people who took an oath to protect the Constitution.  Barr is busy investigating the Justice Department for sedition.  Trump has completely hollowed out the Department of Homeland Security, with all of the senior management having been fired and their jobs being vacant.  The same story at the Justice Department where 40% of top level positions remain open.
> 
> Now, Germany wasn't a Republic, and once Hitler seized power, he could change the laws, and become an absolute dictator quite easily.  Trump is having a much harder time in doing it because he cannot seize control of the media or the message, as Hitler could.  But yes, I truly am a student of history, especially Nazi history.
> 
> Never again, assholes, never again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a load of hyperbolic crap.
> Right out of the playbook.
> View attachment 283151
> STFU, stupid Canuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already have concentration camps for brown people on the southern border.  Families, fleeing violence, are being separated, and abused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idiocy--and you say you're a student of nazi history???!! hahahahahahhahah
> the Jews/etc were trying to get OUT of Germany--not IN
> ....they are not CC camps--you make yourself look foolish by saying that --stop the stupidshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one would let Jewish refugees in.  They refused to believe that Nazis were murdering Jews.  They said the German people would never do that.  Just like Americans won't let in Syrian refugees, or Muslims seeking to escape ISIS, or Central Americans escaping gang violence.
> 
> Americans don't want to take in refugees because they're always poor and broke.  But metered refugee claimants to bully them into jumping the border, and then locking them up and taking their children when they do it is cruelty and abuse.  Refusing children food, clean clothing and sanitary conditions is a violation of their human rights.  When you lock people up who are no danger to you, when you deprive them of the right to counsel, or the right of habeous corpus, you are putting them in concentration camps.
> 
> And some of the facilities being used to detain these families, are the same facilities used to intern innocent Americans of Japanese heritage, who also represented no danger to Americans.  But this is, in many ways, worse.
> 
> Trump is prepared to sell out your country for wealth and power.  Now we find out that Trump had oil and gas people he was trying to place on boards in the Ukraine so his friends and political donors could co-opt their Ukrainian oil and gas resources and profit from them.
> 
> As this goes on, Trump just looks dirtier and dirtier.  And everything he was doing continues to line Trump's pockets.  Now he's sucking up to Erdogan and selling out the Kurds.  Trump Towers in Instanbul means that Trump will continue to do Erdogan's bidding.
Click to expand...

we *already take in* hundreds of thousands per year !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
jesus f christ
what do you mean we don't let anyone into the US????!!!!!
not counting college students/sports players/etc!!


----------



## Dragonlady

Tipsycatlover said:


> Democrats can't let Trump have any success.  They will sabotage everything they can.



Every time I think you couldn't possibly post a dumber comment, you come up with something like this.  Exactly what success did Trump achieve with Kim, other than granting a meeting with the President of the most powerful nation in the world and elevating Kim on the world stage, what did that first meeting accomplish?  Did Kim stop testing missiles?  No.  Did Kim stop building nuclear bombs?  No.  

Did Kim build a large nuclear arsenal while "negotiations" were underway?  Yes.  Did Trump tell Kim the USA would allow him to keep his nuclear weapons.  Yes.  Did China lift sanctions against South Korea?  Yes.  Did Trump cancel the annual joint South Korea/US Military training exercises, which Vladimir Putin called "provocative" because Russia shares a small stretch of border with South Korea?  Yes.

What did Trump get in return for all of these concessions?  A couple of boxes of bones purporting to be the remains of US soldiers and which wll require years of DNA testing to sort out, and Otto Warmbier, although Trump had to promise to pay $2 million for Ottot Warmbier.  Another promise he renegged on.  

If this is your idea of "success", what is your definition of "was totally played by Kim and Xi"?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> TDS is real.


Absolutely. And it is when you trump cultists lie to yourselves out loud that he is acceptable.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Meister said:


> If nothing comes of it, at least Trump tried to clean up the past administrations mess.


Wow, that is some peak trump cultism, there. All trump did was break stuff. He never had any solutions. He hasn't cleaned up anything. What a laughable nugget of cultism that is.


----------



## Meister

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If nothing comes of it, at least Trump tried to clean up the past administrations mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is some peak trump cultism, there. All trump did was break stuff. He never had any solutions. He hasn't cleaned up anything. What a laughable nugget of cultism that is.
Click to expand...

Uh-huh, Obama bent over for him as did Bush and Clinton.  They took it in the ass....Trump, no.
Talk about cultism, just keep bending over for them FFI.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Meister said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If nothing comes of it, at least Trump tried to clean up the past administrations mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is some peak trump cultism, there. All trump did was break stuff. He never had any solutions. He hasn't cleaned up anything. What a laughable nugget of cultism that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-huh, Obama bent over for him as did Bush and Clinton.  They took it in the ass....Trump, no.
> Talk about cultism, just keep bending over for them FFI.
Click to expand...

haha, that literally has nothing to do with your last statements.  You're incoherent, like Trump.  I suppose it's in style, though....

Trump "fixed" nothing.He is an incompetent moron. Everyone in the world knows it.  That includes you.


----------



## Meister

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If nothing comes of it, at least Trump tried to clean up the past administrations mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is some peak trump cultism, there. All trump did was break stuff. He never had any solutions. He hasn't cleaned up anything. What a laughable nugget of cultism that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-huh, Obama bent over for him as did Bush and Clinton.  They took it in the ass....Trump, no.
> Talk about cultism, just keep bending over for them FFI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, that literally has nothing to do with your last statements.  You're incoherent, like Trump.  I suppose it's in style, though....
> 
> Trump "fixed" nothing.He is an incompetent moron. Everyone in the world knows it.  That includes you.
Click to expand...

Making shit up as you post, FFI?  I didn't say he "fixed" anything, in fact, I never even used the word. 
Typical wingnut response.


----------



## beautress

Crepitus said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Art of the deal my big hairy left one!
> 
> This is...*Democrat filth sabotages world peace once again*!
> 
> They did it during the nuclearr negotiations by running the cohen hearing (circus) DURING THE NEGOTIATION TALKS on ever channel (national and local) commercial free.
> 
> The gooks saw it & told little fat boy that Trump was going to be impeached & the talks fell apart.
> 
> Little fat boy ended up killing a few of his advisers for giving him bad advice.
> 
> Now here we go again with the faux impeachment inquisition and is it a surprise that talks with NK fall apart again?
> 
> Thank you filth...for damning us all to a nuclear war!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow dude, that's quite the reach.
Click to expand...

Wow, dude, no it wasn't. 

The Democrats are not the state department. Can you say "Doh?" Well, you don't have to. I just said it for you.


----------



## beautress

Bleipriester said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Art of the deal my big hairy left one!
> 
> This is...*Democrat filth sabotages world peace once again*!
> 
> They did it during the nuclearr negotiations by running the cohen hearing (circus) DURING THE NEGOTIATION TALKS on ever channel (national and local) commercial free.
> 
> The gooks saw it & told little fat boy that Trump was going to be impeached & the talks fell apart.
> 
> Little fat boy ended up killing a few of his advisers for giving him bad advice.
> 
> Now here we go again with the faux impeachment inquisition and is it a surprise that talks with NK fall apart again?
> 
> Thank you filth...for damning us all to a nuclear war!
> 
> 
> 
> Phrump offers nothing. He gets nothing in return.
> Now Phrump can pretend to be the Lord of Peace.
Click to expand...

Project much?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Meister said:


> I didn't say he "fixed" anything


I thought it was kind of pedestrian that "fixed" and "cleaned up a mess" were equivalent enough for anyone of at least average intelligence. But not for a stickler like you!  Noted.

So, anyhoo, Trump cleaned up no messes. he only made messes. He is incompetent. And you know it.  You're just a bad actor.


----------



## beautress

mdk said:


> I think President Trump is a twat and the very soul of chaos, but I’ll always root for the best outcome for America. Always.


Project much?


----------



## beautress

Dragonlady said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Art of the deal my big hairy left one!
> 
> This is...*Democrat filth sabotages world peace once again*!
> 
> They did it during the nuclearr negotiations by running the cohen hearing (circus) DURING THE NEGOTIATION TALKS on ever channel (national and local) commercial free.
> 
> The gooks saw it & told little fat boy that Trump was going to be impeached & the talks fell apart.
> 
> Little fat boy ended up killing a few of his advisers for giving him bad advice.
> 
> Now here we go again with the faux impeachment inquisition and is it a surprise that talks with NK fall apart again?
> 
> Thank you filth...for damning us all to a nuclear war!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is ever Dumb Donald's fault - ever.  When anything goes wrong, it's someone else's fault, not his.  Whose fault is it that Dumb Donald told Kim he could keep his nukes?  Whose fault is it that all Dumb Donald received in return was a box old bones, and the still living corpse of Otto Warmbier, and Trump had to promise to pay millions for poor Otto.
> 
> It is totally humiliating and embarassing that Trump has been so thoroughly played by Kim.
> 
> Maybe Kim is pissed because Dumb Donald stiffed him on the agreement to pay for Otto's "care".
Click to expand...

Thanks for the evil hate-filled TDS post. It reminds me why you were on my ignore list. Relisted.


----------



## Meister

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say he "fixed" anything
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was kind of pedestrian that "fixed" and "cleaned up a mess" were equivalent enough for anyone of at least average intelligence. But not for a stickler like you!  Noted.
> 
> So, anyhoo, Trump cleaned up no messes. he only made messes. He is incompetent. And you know it.  You're just a bad actor.
Click to expand...

So you leave out the key word of my post where I said he "TRIED"?
You need some remedial reading classes apparently to overcome your TDS.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Meister said:


> So you leave out the key word of my post where I said he "TRIED"?


So now you aren't disagreeing with me, apparently. You are just saying, "He tried". Aww, thats special. Him tried so hard. Mean ol' Democrats bullied him.


----------



## beautress

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you leave out the key word of my post where I said he "TRIED"?
> 
> 
> 
> So now you aren't disagreeing with me, apparently. You are just saying, "He tried". Aww, thats special. Him tried so hard. Mean ol' Democrats bullied him.
Click to expand...

You're not even addressing your own issues, FFI. And that's not particularly "special." Enjoy your time out. You earned it all by yourself.


----------



## Dragonlady

Meister said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If nothing comes of it, at least Trump tried to clean up the past administrations mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is some peak trump cultism, there. All trump did was break stuff. He never had any solutions. He hasn't cleaned up anything. What a laughable nugget of cultism that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-huh, Obama bent over for him as did Bush and Clinton.  They took it in the ass....Trump, no.
> Talk about cultism, just keep bending over for them FFI.
Click to expand...


You haven't the vaguest clue what happened under Bush and Clinton.  Nobody bent over for the NK's like Donald Trump did.


----------



## mdk

beautress said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think President Trump is a twat and the very soul of chaos, but I’ll always root for the best outcome for America. Always.
> 
> 
> 
> Project much?
Click to expand...


I'm sorry if my insults got you upset. I know how you sycophants get all pissy when others don't join you in your vulgar worship of President Trump.


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If nothing comes of it, at least Trump tried to clean up the past administrations mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is some peak trump cultism, there. All trump did was break stuff. He never had any solutions. He hasn't cleaned up anything. What a laughable nugget of cultism that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-huh, Obama bent over for him as did Bush and Clinton.  They took it in the ass....Trump, no.
> Talk about cultism, just keep bending over for them FFI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't the vaguest clue what happened under Bush and Clinton.  Nobody bent over for the NK's like Donald Trump did.
Click to expand...

If this nation keeps getting worse and worse, it will be on the Democrats head's. They already got American babies blood on their hands by the millions in these abortion factories. They are getting blood on their hands with these sanctuary cities that are refusing to cooperate with ICE pertaining to dangerous repeat offenders that end up killing American's instead of being immediately deported once committed a crime at a certain level. 

Zero tolerance is the only viable deterrent for deterring bad criminals, and not instead these slaps on the wrist until the ultimate act of murdering the innocent's that we hold dear in life happens. 

Resisting all things that could stop or minimize the negative impact's on our society will come back to haunt the Democrats big time in 2020. A strategy to show the past resistance and results that had taken American lives will be in play big time in 2020. Get ready, because it's coming.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> If this nation keeps getting worse and worse, it will be on the Democrats head's


A view only held in the world by Trump cultists.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this nation keeps getting worse and worse, it will be on the Democrats head's
> 
> 
> 
> A view only held in the world by Trump cultists.
Click to expand...

Trump cultists or just average everyday citizen's whom are numbered in the millions still in this nation ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this nation keeps getting worse and worse, it will be on the Democrats head's
> 
> 
> 
> A view only held in the world by Trump cultists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump cultists or just average everyday citizen's whom are numbered in the millions still in this nation ?
Click to expand...

Just trump cultists.


----------

